# Looking for a Wolterstorff/Bavinck article



## RamistThomist (May 31, 2015)

I cannot find the pdf of this.

Wolterstorff, Nicholas. “Herman Bavinck—Proto Reformed Epistemologist.” Calvin Theological Journal 45, no. 1 (2010): 133–46.


----------



## Justified (May 31, 2015)

I have it through the University. Do you have ebsco? I found it through there.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 31, 2015)

Justified said:


> I have it through the University. Do you have ebsco? I found it through there.



I found it. Thanks!


----------

